# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  المالك الجديد لعقار به مستأجرين  ولا يوجد معه عقود الايجار

## yes

ما الموقف القانوني في حالة عدم سداد الاجرة ... او في حالة ترك العين والسفر خارج البلاد وترك ممن لا يحق لهم الامتداد ... مع العلم ان المالك الجديد ليس معه عقود ايجار...

----------

